# Bulls and Cows, together again



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

In all the scouting and trail cam photos (I think I'm near 3500 images of elk this summer) I've only had two instances with a bull bigger than a spike hanging out with some cows and one of them sure looked like the bull (5x5) came waltzing in after cows had been in the water for some time so I don't get the feeling that he's was hanging out with them. All of the bulls of size larger than spike have been in groups of 2-5.

This past Saturday I went up to pull cameras and do some scouting. Photos revealed 3 bulls that are now enjoying the company of a good number of cows. I then spotted said group of about 20 elk and the bulls were two 5x5's and a smaller 3x4, all of which were still in velvet.

I was quite surprised as most of what I've read and seen in the field over the past 5 years that I've been archery hunting elk has me thinking the bulls don't start hanging out with cows until late Aug or at least closer to the rut beginning. Is that not the case? Or are these guys getting merely getting lonely for long walks in the aspens and morning water hole banter with the lady folk after a long summer of hanging out with the boys?

When do you typically see or anticipate the bulls to get back together with cows?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I really think this changes from year to year. Not a huge difference in time but within a couple weeks or so. Last year I saw bulls with cows opening week. They were already polished up and everything. This year I've noticed they are rubbing a little bit earlier than last year. I'm sure it's all gotta do with the moon, daylight, and possibly temp. But really it's those girls that make the decision of when it's time.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Love is in the air!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have had good bulls hang out with cows all summer on the front. Certainly not the norm but I have seen several occasion a good bull is hanging out with the cows all summer.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Love is in the air!


Ya ,, Those bulls are checking to see if " Love is in the air"...Yet...
-_O-


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I definitely think things are starting early after seeing these pics from one of my trail cams. Already rubbed and already wallowing. I guess the grunt tube and estrus calls will be in my pack FOR SURE on Saturday. This is also on the North Slope, where typically they start to rut real late.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> I have had good bulls hang out with cows all summer on the front. Certainly not the norm but I have seen several occasion a good bull is hanging out with the cows all summer.


maybe they're the type of bulls that will be stuck in the "friend zone" come september


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Those pics just get me plain excited! Oh yea!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Yahtahay for the photos and for commenting. I'm anxious to see what Saturday and beyond bring if they are starting to get their groove on. This is South Slope, FYI.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice pics but I wouldn't necessarily say things are starting "early". The first cows to come into estrus come into estrus in the middle of August. Most will come into estrus a few weeks from now for the first time this year. If a cow is in estrus it will get the attention of a bull or two.

I've always packed cow calls in August. A cow in heat call can get a few bulls coming in, usually silent.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen a 5x5 bull in velvet mount his smaller buddy in late July. Dang Sanpete County bulls and their funny business.


----------

